# Who shot well and what class at Metropolis?



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

11th in semi gets u 0$ lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

J Whittington said:


> 11th in semi gets u 0$ lol


Good shooting though. Tough class, way to many young guns with nothing else to do but shoot. LOL
DB


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Actually Jerry, I think you will get the last check. Good shooting. 

I couldn't recover from my 5 on yesterday's coyote and the one 14 I missed...


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I shot well I shoot open c and I got 3rd on the simms with 18 up only shot thursday of the city shoot and got second. during the regular shoot I was 12 up only had 3 arrows that were not 10's or better just couldnt buy any more 12's on sunday just missed several. But I was happy with my execution and yardage I only missed one target on yardage just so happens it was my first target and got a nickel. Had a great time with the group of guys I shot with. 4 days in the 105 degree heat wore me out Im tired today.

Frank


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

The Heat was Brutal DB.. 
I finished 5th in Open B..
My Wife finished 2nd in WK-40
(She missed 1st by a Bonus Ring)
A Friend finished 9th in Senior Open..


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

3rd in Novice. 24 up with 13 rings.


----------



## photosbyapril (Jan 30, 2012)

My oldest daughter finished 3rd in youth girls.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I had one more twelve than Jerry. 10th in SP.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

First in Women's Open B.


----------



## nathan185 (Jul 31, 2011)

5th in K-45. 32 Up 19 bonus rings. It was SUPER hot!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

kevoswifey said:


> First in Women's Open B.


Congrats on taking home the gold.

DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I've shot at a total of 1 14 all year. Just not my game. Those suckers are gone next year!!!

Sunday was fun. I hit a moth sitting in the 12 ring on a long Wolf I jokingly said that moth is suicidal. Had no idea that I would hit it. Shot clean no 8s. Not many 12s. Here is the kicker, I didn't shoot my wrist strap, I shot a hinge. 
Great shooting by FROTO. Aka Fryfoggle and tommy ulmer.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

Shot 14 down Saturday and 12 up Sunday to finish 19th in open A. Did essentially same thing in Kentucky 11 down Saturday and 12 up Sunday. Maybe my 3rd ASA I can put 2 good days together 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Finally shot well.

Best ever but i left a lot of points out there. Was a little too conservative.

Open c

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

my sons calvin and dylan gross shot 4th and 2nd ,also my wife jessica gross won her 2nd in a row with a score of 426 in the bow hunter class.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

travis gross said:


> my sons calvin and dylan gross shot 4th and 2nd ,also my wife jessica gross won her 2nd in a row with a score of 426 in the bow hunter class.


Great shooting for the whole family! Gotta love it. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## JBI60X (Mar 24, 2012)

My son Josh Isenhoff shot pretty well in youth pins. He shot 7 down first 20 then came back with a 12 up last 20 for 3rd place. He shot the sims Sunday and shot 3 up to take 1st n youth pins. I was proud he has only been shooting for 4 months. Also would like to congradulate all the shooters for putting together some great scores for conditons they had to shoot in. See ya'll at the classic.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

I sucked in open B , shot good judged bad. It was my first ASA i didn't expect much. Known day i did ok.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

I placed 9th in youth boys with 20 up for the weekend. 44 up won its hard to beat kids that go to archery schools lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Chase Hatcher said:


> I placed 9th in youth boys with 20 up for the weekend. 44 up won its hard to beat kids that go to archery schools lol


Good shooting Chase. Your fine just keep practicing.
DB


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

8th in Women's Open B....First Pro/Am. Shot horrible, but had alot of fun. Congrats to Morgan, Paige & Kayla!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Shot 26 up in open c, tied for third

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

let's just say, somebody has to finish last...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

My first ASA, didnt do so well, shot YA struggled judging yardage,did ok on known day would of like to shot about 20 points higher, I will say this being my first I had a blast! met some great kids and great people! had a great experience on the team shoot (took 3rd) got to shoot with Burly Hall, got a Robinhood on his arrow, very cool guy! learned alot of stuff over those 3 days..will be back next year.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

My first year full year shooting 3-d and I had a good finish , my goal was to come out even and I surpassed that by shooting 8 up , was 13 up and on last target of weekend I misjudged the boar and shot a 5 low , man that stung , butt in this year I have practiced form and back tension everyday and this is the best I've shot at a big event, hope to keep moving up and learning more, and definitely working on my judging , have met some great people thru archery and I am hooked, I'm a archery addict for sure, my goal is to shoot out of open c next year, I plan on attending every event next year until I do, then open b and so on.


----------



## ShootsaHoyt (Jan 30, 2005)

It was a pleasure shooting with you yesterday, Nathan. You put on a 12 ring shooting clinic on Sunday, buddy! Wow! 



nathan185 said:


> 5th in K-45. 32 Up 19 bonus rings. It was SUPER hot!!




Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShootsaHoyt (Jan 30, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Finally shot well.
> 
> Best ever but i left a lot of points out there. Was a little too conservative.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the team shoot with ya, man! We had a fun group. I wish I could have 2 targets back and we might have finished in the money. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I shot 28 up in K45. I had 11 8's and 18 12/14's. I struggled alot but salvaged a 7th place finish. Congrats to everyone who shot in that heat. :thumb:


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a great weekend in Open B. This is my first season really shooting and Metropolis was my best finish score yet. I shot 388 with 17 12's (man those 4 5's and a blank hurt!) and had a blast.

Thanks to the ASA for such a great format.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

GMBowPro said:


> I had a great weekend in Open B. This is my first season really shooting and Metropolis was my best finish score yet. I shot 388 with 17 12's (man those 4 5's and a blank hurt!) and had a blast.
> 
> Thanks to the ASA for such a great format.



It was great to shoot with you Lane..... and I am thankful you all on my stake got me the help as fast as you all did. Thanks again.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't shoot this one, knew I couldn't deal with the heat. Cheerleader for my friends thou:wink: My boys didn't do too well either. Coyote got the oldest in SP fived it. Middle one had a bad day Sat. but recovered some on Sun.
Congrats to friend Danielle for win in Womens Open and Kailey for win in Pro Womens. 
Got to pick on Froto Sunday, about cleaning up:wink:good young man
Charlie


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> It was great to shoot with you Lane..... and I am thankful you all on my stake got me the help as fast as you all did. Thanks again.


Tim what happened??


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> It was great to shoot with you Lane..... and I am thankful you all on my stake got me the help as fast as you all did. Thanks again.


Glad your ok!! I was on the other side of the road from you, people did a great job with the situation.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I finally had my head in the game this weekend and finished 2nd in K-45.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Archerbruce said:


> I finally had my head in the game this weekend and finished 2nd in K-45.


Congrats on some good shooting
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Archerbruce said:


> I finally had my head in the game this weekend and finished 2nd in K-45.












Congrats Bruce! I had this on my phone. It was nice meeting you.

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

pointndog said:


> Tim what happened??


I had a major run in with heat exhaustion....


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I had a major run in with heat exhaustion....


Glad You're okay, You had Us worried...


----------



## badams2s (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats to Jason Parker winner of Open C. Fun guy to shoot with and killed them 12's.


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

Was great fun Tim...right up to the point that things went south for you. Happy to have been able to help and glad you are OK.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Congrats Bruce! I had this on my phone. It was nice meeting you.
> 
> Thanks Tony, and congrats to you also. It was nice meeting you, and thanks for the picture.
> My buddy took some pictures also but they did not turn out as good.
> I look forward seeing you at the Classic.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Congrats Bruce! I had this on my phone. It was nice meeting you.
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


After seeing the day one scores, I thought for sure you were going to get your second win in a row. Great shooting! All of the scores were up from Ky, from what I saw. I, unfortunately, had to miss it.


----------



## Txagg1992 (Jun 10, 2003)

I managed a whopping 11th place in Open B. Man, these guys are sharp shooters. Blake demolished the course on the known day to finish 36 up for the win. Congrats to him.
Glad to hear Tim is OK.
Many Texas shooters did very well... Blake won Open B, Stacey was 2nd in Women's Open A, Marty was 5th in Senior... Better look out, we're on our way to Alabama to take it by Storm...


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

I finished 4th in super senior, shot 412 with a one week old pse dominator pro. Missed winning by three points hopefully with a month to get my set up correct i can " dominate " at the classic. Mark


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

shot like a champ but to manys 8s and 5s... took 24th n hunter with 4-14s, 7-12's, 16-10s, 11-8s, 2-5s for a 398.... had a kick ass group. everyone shot very well and was willing to chat and have a good time...


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

24 up 5th place youth boys, going for #2 in Bama


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Shot Open B and shot great on first day! I shot 20 up on Day 1 and was sitting good. Was 23 up with ten targets left in the tournament and all of a sudden I shot five straight 5's about 6-7" low. Checked all my gear and could find anything loose....timing was still good. Guys in my group told me to grab a range official and go a shoot a couple arrows on the practice bag. Shot 3 arrows at 40 yards and all of them hit 7" low!!!!! Ended up drawing my bow back with my eyes closed, settling into my string, and opened my eyes to my peep sight being almost 3/8" low! I don't know if I caught it on my stool or what but I grabbed it and with the 107 degree heat that thing was sliding up and down. Pushed it back up and 12'd a 43 yd wolf right away but the damage had been done. Ended up finishing 11 down for the weekend. Was pretty disappointed but I still had a ton of fun and shot with a great group of guys!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

~Spot-Hogg-1~ said:


> Shot Open B and shot great on first day! I shot 20 up on Day 1 and was sitting good. Was 23 up with ten targets left in the tournament and all of a sudden I shot five straight 5's about 6-7" low. Checked all my gear and could find anything loose....timing was still good. Guys in my group told me to grab a range official and go a shoot a couple arrows on the practice bag. Shot 3 arrows at 40 yards and all of them hit 7" low!!!!! Ended up drawing my bow back with my eyes closed, settling into my string, and opened my eyes to my peep sight being almost 3/8" low! I don't know if I caught it on my stool or what but I grabbed it and with the 107 degree heat that thing was sliding up and down. Pushed it back up and 12'd a 43 yd wolf right away but the damage had been done. Ended up finishing 11 down for the weekend. Was pretty disappointed but I still had a ton of fun and shot with a great group of guys!


Got to be Justin?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Yep Kevin, it's me...lol. Must have heard already, huh. Oh well. Had a great time. Just have to make sure it doesn't happen again. Saw that you shot well. Good shooting.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Saw u shot real well on sat then on way home when scores were posted figured something mechanical happened.

Thanks i was way too conservative and left a lot of points out there. But now that i got this under my belt i can go a little harder next time.

Gonna work in my focus this winter and some form and hopefully hit the ground running. Lessons will be had

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

That's a good one to end on for the year though Kevin. You work hard this fall/winter and you'll be squared away by next year. Yeah, lessons learned for me. Just have to be more observant. Didn't mark my peep when I tied it in before the tourney. I won't make that mistake again. I shot great though so I can at least take that away from Metropolis with me. Great time, great competiton, and met some more great people. Would have been nice to step up on the podium but that's not what it's always about. Another great time at an ASA.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Archerbruce said:


> tmorelli said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Bruce! I had this on my phone. It was nice meeting you.
> ...


----------



## BOWBIKER (Feb 28, 2011)

shot 402 in supersenior. finished tied for 10th. had a lot of fun in spite of the heat.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Finished 8th in Open A. This finish will have me kicked out of A and shooting Semi Pro next year.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats because Bob Miller is a freaking machine!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

conquest said:


> Finished 8th in Open A. This finish will have me kicked out of A and shooting Semi Pro next year.


Good job!


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats Bruce!
I shot with you in Kentucky. I'll see 'ya at the Classic.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Kent see you at the Classic.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

conquest said:


> Finished 8th in Open A. This finish will have me kicked out of A and shooting Semi Pro next year.


Way to go Bob! :thumbs_up


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hubby placed third in Open B, shot 35 up for the day, 32 for the weekend. The best he's shot, and now the fire is lit!  Very proud! I did my best on Saturday, ironically in 108 degrees, with 7 down, in WK40, but heat got to me and Sunday wasn't game on at all. Oh well! Tim's finish made it alright!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

On Saturday......I was wondering if anyone knows the women's name that help the medic when I came into the first aid house. I know Tracy, I was wondering who the other two women where...or know who they were. I want thank them personally. 

Thanks.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

soldiergirl81 said:


> Hubby placed third in Open B, shot 35 up for the day, 32 for the weekend. The best he's shot, and now the fire is lit!  Very proud! I did my best on Saturday, ironically in 108 degrees, with 7 down, in WK40, but heat got to me and Sunday wasn't game on at all. Oh well! Tim's finish made it alright!


I shot with Tim and talked to Ya'll afterwards... It really was fun to watch Tim put together a great round..!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

ABTABB said:


> I shot with Tim and talked to Ya'll afterwards... It really was fun to watch Tim put together a great round..!


I can only imagine! I wish I could have seen it myself, when he's on, he's on! Hope to see you and your wife in Florida next year! We won't be in Alabama, prior commitments...  Congrats to your wife also, she did great in our class!


----------



## medic727 (Oct 18, 2010)

Shot 11 down sat and 23 up sunday to finish 12 up on weekend got me 24 in open b. i was happy


----------

